# Conversation Piece



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

.


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

Cool idea for sure. It would definitely have people scratching their heads. I've seen this video and have thought about making some of them. But, like so many other "want-to-dos", it's on my long list.


----------



## nblasa (Nov 29, 2011)

that's pretty awsome...I'll have to try that out


----------

